# Something strange here about Motenergy...



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

As far as I know, all the motors that Motenergy sells were made to their specifications. Whether or not the manufacturer sells these exact same motors to other dealers, I really couldn't tell you. Personally, I doubt it. The cases may look the same, but I'm sure they use same motor housing for hundreds of different motor types and applications.

I will tell you this about Motenergy... their motors are of VERY good quality, and an exception value for the price. I am running several of their motors in my cars and bike, and I have never had an issue with any of them. A friend of mine has a ME-1002 in his truck with about 8500 miles on it, and he is still running the original brushes.

Just be sure to use the proper motor for the application, and I don't think you will ever have any trouble with it. If using of their permanent magnet motors, I would also add extra cooling if you plan to run it hard (from what I understand, the magnets do not like excessive heat).


----------



## Z-Mech (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the information on the Motenergy motors. Definitely nice knowing the motors are holding up well. My motor did arrive and I was impressed with the quality after I unpacked it! Looking forward to getting it installed.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

A lot of companies in China will rebrand things. It is pretty common. Some will try to copy them but the issue will be is the quality of the bearings and connections and insulation on the copper windings. I'd be inclined to say that the motors from the link are just rebranded. That way a company can sell motors but not have to make them.


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Z-Mech said:


> So now my question is to the legitimacy of the back story. Did Motenergy simply buy them from this Chinese manufacturer or did they really design them and have a deal where the Chinese manufacturer has rights to sell them as well?


It would not be surprising. It is very common among aftermarket automotive part companies. They just buy generic parts from China and put their name on them, sometimes paint them a different color, and then sell them as their own. Sometimes you can buy the exact same part on Ebay or Amazon without a brand name for half the price, even though it was made in the same factory as the brand name part.

Then again, it is also common for Chinese manufacturers to go rogue and start selling the products that they are manufacturing for someone else on their own as well. They get away with it because there are barely any legal repercussions, especially when they are producing the parts for a smaller company that cannot afford to deal with international legal proceedings. And if they do get shut down, they just rename themselves and go right back to selling the parts again.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

And then there are those other chinese manufacturers who will make "replica" parts, components, motors, battery cells, cars, etc etc....that look like the genuine original, but are inferior quality, if not complete fakes !
Buyer beware !


----------



## Motenergy (Nov 1, 2011)

It is not that strange....At Motenergy, we design our motors in the USA, and we have them built at a few different suppliers in China. They build our motors under an exclusivity agreement, and the agreement states that we sell the motors to all customers outside of China. We pay for all tooling, and we have design control on all the engineering drawings.

We also let our suppliers sell the same motors and designs within China. Motenergy does not have a business presence in China, and we are not legally allowed to sell products in China. If the suppliers find customers and can grow their business within China, with our designs and tooling, then it only helps to increase the volume for a particular product line, and decrease the costs.

I hope this helps.


----------

